# October 2016 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Nov 5, 2016)

Another month of beautiful photos.

1.  _Yesterday shoot_ by @cauzimme.
Yesterday shoot








2.  _Beak Maintenance_ by @bulldurham
Beak Maintenance







3.  _Having the courage to walk away from the sunset_ by @binga63
Having the courage to walk away from the sunset







4.  _Flower_ by @binga63
Flower







5.  _Atrium of the Atrium on Bay - Toronto_ by @Philmar
The Abstract/Minimalist Thread ! (#3685453)







6.  _Lady Barbet_ by @Donde
Lady Barbet







7.  _Environmental portrait with the Nikkor 20mm, Nikon F w/Tri-X_ by @Gary A.
The Coffee House (#20630)


----------

